# Another drop- guess how much



## goldscraphobby (Aug 16, 2017)

Getting ready to drop this. Anyone want to guess how much I'll get.
The color is a darker yellow and greater volume so I would expect it to be more then the last drop


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Aug 16, 2017)

53.7


----------



## Shark (Aug 16, 2017)

More than I got today. Wait I got zero today,  

But it does look nice.


----------



## anachronism (Aug 17, 2017)

Hehe you need to give more information than just a picture of a yellow liquid. 8)


----------



## butcher (Aug 17, 2017)

I have no clue how much water is in the dilute gold chloride solution (if that is what the yellow solution is).
I could possibly have a better guess if the solution did not have all of that water involved.
I also do not know if the solution is from aqua regia or HCl and sodium hypochlorite which would make a big difference as to the concentration (even if it was concentrated) as the bleach poor mans solution will hold much more water and usually less pH and will begin to form salts if very concentrate.

Taking into consideration that for 1 gram of gold it takes approximately 3.8ml of HCl (azeotrope at 20.2% HCl, or 80% H2O), and 0,95ml HNO3 (azeotrope at 68% HNO3, 32% H2O) for every gram of gold.

Or approx. 118ml HCl and 29.5ml HNO3 per troy ounce of gold.

And upon concentration, when we remove the water and the HNO3 the concentrate (ruby red gold chloride concentrated solution (should hold) somewhere around, a troy ounce of gold salts suspended in a solution of 26ml of AuCl3 beautiful ruby red solution.

I feel it would be useless for me to even try to guess how much water, nitric, bleach, pee, or even gold chloride is in the yellow solution of 2,500 ml with very little gold in that much volume.


----------



## anachronism (Aug 17, 2017)

So Butcher apart from the long and informative post- basically what I said? :lol:


----------



## Platdigger (Aug 17, 2017)

right...LOL


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Aug 17, 2017)

He asked if anyone wanted to take a guess
..didn't say an educated one. :wink:


----------



## upcyclist (Aug 17, 2017)

I was going to guess a gram of gold and a sixpack of Coors hahaha


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Aug 17, 2017)

I'll guess 1.5 oz., though I don't know if that's troy or avoirdupois since your scale just said oz in your last post.

Dave


----------



## Refining Rick (Aug 17, 2017)

67.8 grams.
Looks like some early morning stuff. :lol:


----------



## goldscraphobby (Aug 17, 2017)

The volume is due to overzealous rinsing of the filters, wanted to make sure I got all the yellow off. I tore a couple filters and had to re filter and rinse etc.

Sorry it was just meant for fun. No prizes being given. 

Anyway its a lot less then I was thinking. 
I must have switch the two solutions because I thought this was the one with a lot and seems the color does not always matter?

Its was just rinsed and now settling. I'll decant and dry but will be away a few days so the suspense will have to hold.
Jon


----------



## anachronism (Aug 17, 2017)

Hehe Jon

I think we're all engaged in some good natured joshing here. 8) 

I hope its a good amount

Jon


----------



## artart47 (Aug 17, 2017)

Hi my Friends!
This is just a wild guess!
72grams.
Art.


----------



## 4metals (Aug 19, 2017)

29.15 grams

1/20th of the acid's holding capacity. 

why I picked 1/20th is anyone's guess? :roll:


----------



## chuckgambale (Aug 19, 2017)

20.5 because why not 20.5


----------



## g_axelsson (Aug 19, 2017)

29.16 g

Just to grab the opportunity to steal 50% of 4metals experience. :lol: 

Göran


----------



## glorycloud (Aug 19, 2017)

3.14159 grams because Pi is cool. 8)


----------



## anachronism (Aug 19, 2017)

11.92345690875273408234g because that's how my fingers typed it.


----------



## cosmetal (Aug 19, 2017)

1.61803398875 because the Golden Ratio is cool too!

James


----------



## Refining Rick (Aug 20, 2017)

Looking closely I see that the stirring thingie is still spinning in there. Anyone account for the volume displaced by it? Now I need to rerun my numbers.


----------



## goldscraphobby (Aug 21, 2017)

Its dried and weighed. When I looked at it in the beaker I was thinking only 5 grams, it looks a lot less than it weighs,
26.7g


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Aug 21, 2017)

goldscraphobby said:


> Its dried and weighed. When I looked at it in the beaker I was thinking only 5 grams, it looks a lot less than it weighs,
> 26.7g



Looks like its still holding some moisture as well.
Could just be the lighting of the picture, but some bits look more cinnamon toned, while the rest is orangish.

Hopefully its just the picture, or your number will be lower still.

Regardless, its still a good bit of gold.
Congrats. 8)


----------

